# Virtuelle Anlagenmodelle für Ihre SPS-Ausbildung



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Oktober 2006)

Guten Tag,

durch den Einsatz moderner Simulationssoftware 
wie den virtuelle Prozessmodellen *ProMod-Pro*
kann die SPS-Ausbildung sehr effizient gestaltet 
werden. Statt mit dem Aufbau und der Verdrahtung 
von realen Labormodellen beginnen die Schüler und 
Studenten gleich mit dem Wesentlichen – mit der 
Entwicklung und dem Test der SPS-Programme.





Ihre Vorteile im Einzelnen:

*preisgünstige Klassenraumlizenzen* (einschließlich 
Nutzung auf den privaten PCs der Schüler und 
Studenten)
zusammen mit einer Simulations-SPS (S7-PLCSIM, 
ACCONtrol S7, CoDeSys) ist *keine* Automatisierungs-
hardware erforderlich
Die Software umfasst über *55 verschiedene fertige 
Modelle* von einer einfachen Tankanlage bis hin zu einer 
kompletten Autowaschanlage
Für *alle *Metall- und Elektrobereiche geeignet: 
Berufsausbildung, Meister- und Technikerschulen 
sowie Studium
Die Modelle orientieren sich an den verbreiteten 
Schulbüchern und an den *aktuellen Lernfeldern*

Ab sofort gibt es die neue Version Promod-Pro 8.0 
zum *Download*.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

